# Project Pond Hopper



## CTAngler481 (Apr 27, 2008)

I have been busy the past week painting up my new toy, a 10' Gamefisher Jon Boat. 32 dollars later, I think I increased the value of it by a $100. 5 cans of spray paint, handle grips, and a good washing, and heres what I have to work with, the "Pond Hopper", more to follow, stay tuned.
Before





After


----------



## phased (Apr 27, 2008)

Great job man...looking good!


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 27, 2008)

That looks good! 8)


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Apr 27, 2008)

nice work!


----------



## Jim (Apr 27, 2008)

Much better! :beer:

What's next? :mrgreen:


----------



## WTL (Apr 28, 2008)

Great job, you kept it simple and light.


----------



## CTAngler481 (Apr 28, 2008)

> What's next?



Well, funny you ask because I already got three offers for the boat for $200. So I plan on selling it to one of them as it's weight capacity isn't perfect for me. I thought I could keep going with sponsons and seats, but I rather put the money towards a larger boat my fishing buddies can sit in comfortably.


----------



## kemical (Apr 28, 2008)

CTAngler481 said:


> I have been busy the past week painting up my new toy, a 10' Gamefisher Jon Boat. 32 dollars later, I think I increased the value of it by a $100. 5 cans of spray paint, handle grips, and a good washing, and heres what I have to work with, the "Pond Hopper", more to follow, stay tuned.
> Before
> 
> 
> ...



yooo,, how did u do the camo,, did you use stencil? what kind of paint also,, (flat..?? it looks flat )
it looks good!!!


----------



## Jim (Apr 28, 2008)

CTAngler481 said:


> > What's next?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, funny you ask because I already got three offers for the boat for $200. So I plan on selling it to one of them as it's weight capacity isn't perfect for me. I thought I could keep going with sponsons and seats, but I rather put the money towards a larger boat my fishing buddies can sit in comfortably.




:beer:


----------



## CTAngler481 (Apr 29, 2008)

> yooo,, how did u do the camo,, did you use stencil? what kind of paint also,, (flat..?? it looks flat )
> it looks good!!!



I went to my local hardware store and they carried rustoelum camoflauge specialty flat paint. You can check it out online at rustoleum.com then go to finish, and go to camoflauge. I used army green, khaki, and forest green, and I just went to town with the paintjob.


----------



## FishingBuds (Apr 29, 2008)

Looks good, easy money


----------



## Jim (Apr 29, 2008)

CTAngler481 said:


> > yooo,, how did u do the camo,, did you use stencil? what kind of paint also,, (flat..?? it looks flat )
> > it looks good!!!
> 
> 
> ...




:beer:


----------

